# Shell Vacation to Club Wyndham Plus....Worthit?



## usasail (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi - CW bought Shell Vac. Club and are now stating we can come to Club Wyndham Plus for our Shell points. Before I venture down that sales pitch road hoping to get an insight on how you all like or hate the Wyndham yearly or monthly fee structure. Also, if you have any pointers on what I should ask for at the sales desk instead of being over sold, that would be much appreciated!

Currently I get 15k points / yr. with Maintenance Fees of $4182 / yr.
They're not telling us what the transfer rate will be until we show up at their resort in 2020, but since CW bought us I'm suspecting a low ball transfer, but we'll see I guess.

Thanks for any info, and cheers!
Monty


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 11, 2019)

We enjoy our Club Wyndham membership. 

One way of assessing how fair the conversion offer is, would be to back into how many Club Wyndham points your current $4182 dues would cover in Club Wyndham dues.

At the rate of 6 cents per thousand, that would be the dues on 697,000 Club Wyndham points. So if offered significantly more or less than that amount would be one indicator of the quality of the offer. 

Hopefully more info will be available here on TUG once people start reporting back on what the offer is. With Wyndham, the devil is ALWAYS in the details.


----------



## usasail (Apr 11, 2019)

Great info thanks Eric! I will be sure to have this knowledge with me at the sales desk 
If you have another thought on comparison's that would be great.
We like to stay at Paniolo Greens on the Big Isle after banking our points for a year, so apx. 30k points can get a 6 week stay. Do you believe the 697k x 2 would get us to that time frame of stay at say ie. the Wyndham on Alii Dr.? Or am I way off?
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 11, 2019)

usasail said:


> Great info thanks Eric! I will be sure to have this knowledge with me at the sales desk
> If you have another thought on comparison's that would be great.
> We like to stay at Paniolo Greens on the Big Isle after banking our points for a year, so apx. 30k points can get a 6 week stay. Do you believe the 697k x 2 would get us to that time frame of stay at say ie. the Wyndham on Alii Dr.? Or am I way off?
> Cheers!
> Monty



Monty,

If Paniolo Greens comes in similar to Wyndham Manua Loa Village on Kona - 203k pts 2BR or the 231k 2BR assigned to the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, then you should be able to get 6 weeks out of 2 years of points. 

The biggest question I would have is if your SVC points convert to Club Wyndham points eligible for VIP status, and how the Advanced Reservation Priority (ie. reservations made more than 10 months out) works.


----------



## usasail (Apr 12, 2019)

Very Cool! Thanks again Eric, will def ask about the VIP status when the time comes, Cheers Bro!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Apr 12, 2019)

usasail said:


> Hi - CW bought Shell Vac. Club and are now stating we can come to Club Wyndham Plus for our Shell points. Before I venture down that sales pitch road hoping to get an insight on how you all like or hate the Wyndham yearly or monthly fee structure. Also, if you have any pointers on what I should ask for at the sales desk instead of being over sold, that would be much appreciated!
> 
> Currently I get 15k points / yr. with Maintenance Fees of $4182 / yr.
> They're not telling us what the transfer rate will be until we show up at their resort in 2020, but since CW bought us I'm suspecting a low ball transfer, but we'll see I guess.
> ...



Curious, what is considered a "good" MF rate within SVC?  Do they vary depending on which resort you purchase at/from, are are they more uniform within the SVC structure (kinda like CWA at Wyndham).  How much did your 15k points cost you at SVC if they were retail purchased?  

Can you purchase resale for SVC and how does SVC treat resale when compared to retail purchases?  Do they flag resale purchases within their system to differentiate between resale and retail?  A curious CWA owner wants to know.


----------



## usasail (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi HH - Yes I believe it is based on a more uniform structure per the 4 clubs within SVC, I'm in the Hawaii club. They were running a "deal"  at the time of purchase of an extra 5k points if at least 10k were purchased. I paid 36k for points (Feel Free to let me know if I got took or not ). MF's have gone up pretty steady every year which has been 5 & dime'n us feels like. I believe I started MF's around 3700 / year and now at 4100 / year since 2011.
Not to sure about the resale portion, I know we can rent points directly from SVC, but not sure about purchasing the resale side.
Cheers!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Apr 12, 2019)

usasail said:


> Hi HH - Yes I believe it is based on a more uniform structure per the 4 clubs within SVC, I'm in the Hawaii club. They were running a "deal"  at the time of purchase of an extra 5k points if at least 10k were purchased. I paid 36k for points (Feel Free to let me know if I got took or not ). MF's have gone up pretty steady every year which has been 5 & dime'n us feels like. I believe I started MF's around 3700 / year and now at 4100 / year since 2011.
> Not to sure about the resale portion, I know we can rent points directly from SVC, but not sure about purchasing the resale side.
> Cheers!



I will be interesting to see how much your 15k SVC points actually convert to on the CWP side.  Is this something you can find out now?  Or do you have to wait until 2020 for some reason?


----------



## usasail (Apr 12, 2019)

Meeee To, ha. Yes they're going to email us when we can go to their sales desk in early 2020, not sure y the delay though. I called yesterday to inquire about, and they weren't able to discuss, also when I talked with two of their employee's they both seemed somber...ugh better to change to CWP I think before we get totally swallowed up, ha.


----------



## Vee Ts (May 2, 2019)

The conversion rate is 1 SVC points to 40 CWP.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2019)

Vee Ts said:


> The conversion rate is 1 SVC points to 40 CWP.


And what is the cost of that?  I don't think Shell is going to convert to CW for no charge.  Wyndham always has to make money.


----------



## ecwinch (May 2, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And what is the cost of that?  I don't think Shell is going to convert to CW for no charge.  Wyndham always has to make money.



In the other thread it was posted that a 84k points purchase is required to convert.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/shell-vacations-migrating-to-club-wyndham-plus.288550/


----------



## Vee Ts (May 2, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> In the other thread it was posted that a 84k points purchase is required to convert.
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/shell-vacations-migrating-to-club-wyndham-plus.288550/



Correct. They make you buy something. 84k is the minimum and that cost 17k. So for example, if you have 2,500 SVC point, you get 100k CWP plus what you buy. So if you buy the minimum of 84k CWP, you will have a total of 184k CWP.


----------



## ecwinch (May 3, 2019)

It would be helpful to see the legal documents involved. Specifically is it an assignment of use rights or some form of a PIC. Might give some good insight to how inventory is going to be managed.


----------



## usasail (May 3, 2019)

Vee Ts said:


> Correct. They make you buy something. 84k is the minimum and that cost 17k. So for example, if you have 2,500 SVC point, you get 100k CWP plus what you buy. So if you buy the minimum of 84k CWP, you will have a total of 184k CWP.


Oh Man, that bytes! I was thinking it wasn't going to be just an easy switch, more like a bait and switch....ugh. Based on this I would wait until SVC folds! Thanks again!


----------



## gaharvey (May 4, 2019)

usasail said:


> Great info thanks Eric! I will be sure to have this knowledge with me at the sales desk
> If you have another thought on comparison's that would be great.
> We like to stay at Paniolo Greens on the Big Isle after banking our points for a year, so apx. 30k points can get a 6 week stay. Do you believe the 697k x 2 would get us to that time frame of stay at say ie. the Wyndham on Alii Dr.? Or am I way off?
> Cheers!
> Monty


We currently have a deeded floating week at paniolo greens, and haven't been able to (or don't know how) to participate  in shell points for other resorts, we have used RCI.  However I was just curious at to what a deeded week is worth in the conversion.  My maintenance fees are about $850 per year.  And I am interested in selling it cheap.
Jerry


----------



## dandjane1 (May 4, 2019)

*The most important issue in my opinion is whether that 697k CW point value when converted will make you a Gold VIP CW member. Without VIP status, you'll have great difficulty reserving Event Weeks or other high-demand time periods unless you book 13 months in advance. Not certain if "banked points" retain their 13-month advantage - I think the CW "Points Credit Pool" reverts to a 10-month advance window. I may stand corrected on that.......*


----------



## christye77 (May 5, 2019)

We sat through sales pitch last weekend. Unfortunately too many “we will have ask and see what corporate says” took too long for us and we walked out. We have 3550 in SVC developer points and another 18000 in resale. She dangled the possibility of “if you buy CW and we can convert ALL your points” but it wasn’t certain and she had to ask a manager about 4 times and never had a solid answer. At some point we were offered 154,000 CW points package at $28,800 and I think MF would be around $1070. But it didn’t come with the guarantee of converting all of our points which would put us at the VIPP at over 1MIL CW points.

I needed more time to think which she wasn’t about to give us and when she walked away after we said we were done because she wanted to ask yet another question, we bolted. We stopped at the gift desk and asked if our $150 Amex card was ready and 2 mins later we were walking away.

So if any of you wonderful Wyndham experts can let me know if doing a conversion and going VIPP for somewhere between $23k-$28k is worth it, I’d love to hear more. We currently pay about $5200 in the SVC West club for our 21,550. If it’s not worth it then we are perfectly happy to continue using Shell properties as we have been for 18 years. If reservations become harder to get once this conversion happens, we may be forced to let SVC go and move in another direction.

Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2019)

Shell salespeople should be able to tell you what they will do and how much they would charge for what they will do.  If they couldn't  tell you how they could do it and how much it would cost, you were wise to walk away.  

The fact is, Wyndham salespeople have just one thing on their mind, and that is profit.  

It might be better to call Wyndham's corporate office and ask how to convert Shell to Wyndham.  See if you can get a straight answer.  Wyndham used to do that for weeks' owners.  You could pick up the phone and dial corporate, and they would convert your weeks all the way to platinum for about $3,000.  I know someone who did it and had platinum that way.  He was incredibly surprised that he had platinum because he was told he would have no such benefits, but he got the same discounts any platinum owner got.  

 But who knows what they will do for you with Shell.  I know that I won't be able to do it because I already have two Wyndham Platinum accounts.  

If going to Disney is at all of interest to you, the amount of Shell points is very low through RCI, and it's worth it to me.  I have ongoing searches for our next family trip to Disney World.  I will take Saratoga Springs for 2,500 points + exchange and $190 fee.


----------



## usasail (May 5, 2019)

gaharvey said:


> We currently have a deeded floating week at paniolo greens, and haven't been able to (or don't know how) to participate  in shell points for other resorts, we have used RCI.  However I was just curious at to what a deeded week is worth in the conversion.  My maintenance fees are about $850 per year.  And I am interested in selling it cheap.
> Jerry


Hi Jerry - Just looked it'll be approx 4250 for 7 day of SVC, good luck with the sale!


----------



## usasail (May 5, 2019)

dandjane1 said:


> *The most important issue in my opinion is whether that 697k CW point value when converted will make you a Gold VIP CW member. Without VIP status, you'll have great difficulty reserving Event Weeks or other high-demand time periods unless you book 13 months in advance. Not certain if "banked points" retain their 13-month advantage - I think the CW "Points Credit Pool" reverts to a 10-month advance window. I may stand corrected on that.......*


Great point and will make darn sure Gold VIP is in the cards, that's if I don't have to pay the 17k cover charge, ugh!


----------



## chapjim (May 5, 2019)

I have a single floating week at The Suites at Fisherman's Wharf.  If I understand things, I don't have to do anything.  I may have options but at this point, it's all speculation.

Fair assessment?


----------



## usasail (May 5, 2019)

christye77 said:


> We sat through sales pitch last weekend. Unfortunately too many “we will have ask and see what corporate says” took too long for us and we walked out. We have 3550 in SVC developer points and another 18000 in resale. She dangled the possibility of “if you buy CW and we can convert ALL your points” but it wasn’t certain and she had to ask a manager about 4 times and never had a solid answer. At some point we were offered 154,000 CW points package at $28,800 and I think MF would be around $1070. But it didn’t come with the guarantee of converting all of our points which would put us at the VIPP at over 1MIL CW points.
> 
> I needed more time to think which she wasn’t about to give us and when she walked away after we said we were done because she wanted to ask yet another question, we bolted. We stopped at the gift desk and asked if our $150 Amex card was ready and 2 mins later we were walking away.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, please let us know if you do choose to "Let SVC go and move in another direction", and how you went about this. I would love to know how to exit if it becomes and issue like you described, and cheers to you for bolting


----------



## usasail (May 5, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Shell salespeople should be able to tell you what they will do and how much they would charge for what they will do.  If they couldn't  tell you how they could do it and how much it would cost, you were wise to walk away.
> 
> The fact is, Wyndham salespeople have just one thing on their mind, and that is profit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this as well, I may just call Wyndham when the time comes. Tired of the sales folks mildewed transparency


----------



## christye77 (May 10, 2019)

usasail said:


> Thanks for this, please let us know if you do choose to "Let SVC go and move in another direction", and how you went about this. I would love to know how to exit if it becomes and issue like you described, and cheers to you for bolting



I can tell you that Wyndham has already set up an Ovations program for exiting Shell points. I accidentally called them recently. So I think they are hoping to acquire Shell points back to be able to fold them into Wyndham as they move forward. I used Ovations to give back a small and fairly useless to us Wyndham package some time ago. The process was super easy and if Shell doesn’t work out for us in the future this will be the way we go to unload Shell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usasail (May 14, 2019)

christye77 said:


> I can tell you that Wyndham has already set up an Ovations program for exiting Shell points. I accidentally called them recently. So I think they are hoping to acquire Shell points back to be able to fold them into Wyndham as they move forward. I used Ovations to give back a small and fairly useless to us Wyndham package some time ago. The process was super easy and if Shell doesn’t work out for us in the future this will be the way we go to unload Shell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great heads-up! Much appreciated and look forward to finding out more about Ovations! I hearya if SVC show's any shadiness we're out, hopefully they'll just chill!


----------

